# Starting EMT-B in the fall, have questions



## rhan101277 (Jun 26, 2008)

I would like to find work part-time as a EMT-B.  If I can I would like to find a place near Meridian, MS. that offers night classes so I can get my EMT-P.  I would like to work part-time so I can keep my current full-time job which pays more than a medic makes.  I have always wanted a job helping people, or feel like I am doing something worthwhile, I have been working on cell sites for 10 years and am ready for a change.  If anyone has any advice or comment, please leave it.

Thanks


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, although honorable .. usually and most find out that does not last long. Education requirements and tough rigorous continuing education requirements makes this a profession, most find out it is even hard to keep up doing it full time. 

Now, some can volunteer and do so admirably. Again, your intentions are honorable but I would really discuss with a veteran medic on the realities of the job... good & bad, before considering entering this profession. It is far much more complicated than just helping people. There are other several organizations you can do that at.. 

I hope after a lengthy investigation EMS is the profession you choose.. just be informed!

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been investigating, and will continue to do so.  I like studying medicine and want to provide the medical care needed for people in their time of need.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

Paramedic is a good field to get into, have you checked to see if you can go straight to medic and bypass the basic level in your area? it sounds like a good plan  and all but basics make only about $8-9 an hour to start so good luck doing it part time and paying your bills unless you have someone really supportive in your life. plus like rid said in health care you have ongoing required training to keep your cert/license. if is what you want to do then best of luck to you and feel free to ask and specifics that you may have.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 26, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> Paramedic is a good field to get into, have you checked to see if you can go straight to medic and bypass the basic level in your area? it sounds like a good plan  and all but basics make only about $8-9 an hour to start so good luck doing it part time and paying your bills unless you have someone really supportive in your life. plus like rid said in health care you have ongoing required training to keep your cert/license. if is what you want to do then best of luck to you and feel free to ask and specifics that you may have.



I want to do it part time, I make good enough of my full time job.  Does anyone here do this job part time and keep a full time job.  I am hopefully talking about being able to work 20 hours a week, don't know if this is far fetching or not.  Not against working weekend shifts only.  I can't find a medic program that has night classes.  I have to work 8-5 during the day.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

Some medic classes will do a Friday and Saturday class plus Sundays sometimes. as a part timer you will usually only have the options of 12 or 24 hour shifts sometime you can get 8 hour shifts. but minimum hours are usually around 12-24 hours a week.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 26, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> Some medic classes will do a Friday and Saturday class plus Sundays sometimes. as a part timer you will usually only have the options of 12 or 24 hour shifts sometime you can get 8 hour shifts. but minimum hours are usually around 12-24 hours a week.



Great hope i get the part time.  I live in a rural area, so I wonder if there is much need for ALS.  When I get done with EMT-B I will be able to just provide basic life support right.  Living in a rural area is it possible for there just to be 2 B's in one truck and there not be a need for P's.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Great hope i get the part time. I live in a rural area, so I wonder if there is much need for ALS. When I get done with EMT-B I will be able to just provide basic life support right. Living in a rural area is it possible for there just to be 2 B's in one truck and there not be a need for P's.


In most rural area that 2 Basics, is all they can afford. but if you get that medic card and your in a rural area...good luck getting part time since they will be doing anything and everything to get you to work full time.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 26, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> In most rural area that 2 Basics, is all they can afford. but if you get that medic card and your in a rural area...good luck getting part time since they will be doing anything and everything to get you to work full time.



I live just 20 minutes from Meridian, MS. guess I can find some part time up there.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 27, 2008)

I had a physical performed last year that was required by my job.  It was for a  Commercial Drivers License, not the kind needed for 18 wheelers, but just the kind needed since I drive a company truck and haul generators.  Is this sufficient for the physical requirement?

Also i take medication for anxiety, will the prohibit me from being a EMT.  If so should I just keep this to myself?  As long as I am on this medication i don't have issues.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 27, 2008)

Rhan, the answers to your latest questions really depend on your school.  I know mine wanted a recent physical, not my CDL physical.  As to the anxiety medication, well, again, depends on your school.  Best bet, tell the truth.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks I have a Dr's appointment Wednesday for some immunizations I will see if I can get a physical at that time.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is where I am going to school

http://www.mcc.cc.ms.us/catalog/emergencyservice.htm

They don't require a physical or CPR-Healthcare provider, which is strange considering other surrounding junior colleges do.  Maybe I have to get it later in the program or something.

If anyone on the boards has went through the program at the school, please let me know.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

I found a college who gives paramedic courses at night: 5p-10p on Mondays, 
Tuesdays, and Thursdays.  Should I go straight into this after basic, or work some?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 28, 2008)

It all depends on you local requirements. Some areas require previous EMT experience some may not. In regards to going onward to Paramedic, that will depend upon your goals. Personally, I would not recommend it to someone that wants to do it as a hobby. It is far too hard, too long and the license/certification is difficult to maintain doing it occasionally. Remember most certifications require proficiency in areas, as well as continuing education, CPR, Advanced Cardiac Life Support, evidence from a licensed physician that you have maintained those skills & knowledge as a Paramedic. NREMT (don't believe MA is a state requires such) requires you to be working at your current level. 

As well in regards to the physical, they may not state it but nearly all schools require some form of medical history, drug screening, and personal background checks before allowing students into the clinical portion. CPR for healthcare will either be taught or required before clinicals also. 

Now, the bad news. EMS is a very, very contagious bug. Once it has bit you, it is very hard to remove the symptoms of it. I have known several that have quit their 6 figure salaried job, became divorced, moved across the nation or world all over this thing called EMS. So do not be surprised if it does bite you. I have forewarned you....

Good luck! 

R/r911


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> It all depends on you local requirements. Some areas require previous EMT experience some may not. In regards to going onward to Paramedic, that will depend upon your goals. Personally, I would not recommend it to someone that wants to do it as a hobby. It is far too hard, too long and the license/certification is difficult to maintain doing it occasionally. Remember most certifications require proficiency in areas, as well as continuing education, CPR, Advanced Cardiac Life Support, evidence from a licensed physician that you have maintained those skills & knowledge as a Paramedic. NREMT (don't believe MA is a state requires such) requires you to be working at your current level.
> 
> As well in regards to the physical, they may not state it but nearly all schools require some form of medical history, drug screening, and personal background checks before allowing students into the clinical portion. CPR for healthcare will either be taught or required before clinicals also.
> 
> ...



I will not be doing this as a hobby, this is something I want to do.  Make a difference in people's lives.  If I can make more money being a paramedic full time, then I will look into doing it full time.  Especially if I really enjoy the job.  If its a couple thousand less a year thats fine.  If I can save someone then that would seem to me to be very rewarding.  I know there will be people who do not want help.  But I will be there to help anyone that does, get the proper medical attention.  I am going to keep working full time while in basic and paramedic, once I become paramedic and get a job, then its time for me to decide if I want to quit this and do that full time.

Here is the paramedic school

http://www.holmes.cc.ms.us/Departments/students_tech_dept_emt_paramedic.aspx

I have talked to many people who were able to do paramedic classes and work full time.  Maybe I don't have to take all those hours in one semester, maybe I can take two per semester and it just take longer.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 28, 2008)

As honorable as your intentions are, be sure your realistic as well. Investigate and talk to experienced medics, if possible perform a "ride out" to get some real exposure. By far, I am not trying to persuade you not to enter EMS rather I have seen hundreds or more with great intentions and ideas, only to be disappointed, this after spending time and money doing so. 

EMS is NOTHING alike on television, and saving lives is only a perceptive one has. Most of the time it is filled with boredom and occasionally sure terror! 

Truthfully, rarely is a life saved per EMS. Yes, we are definitely needed but a *small* part of a chain of medical providers that provide care to hopefully reduce loss of life. 

Good luck !

R/r 911


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> As honorable as your intentions are, be sure your realistic as well. Investigate and talk to experienced medics, if possible perform a "ride out" to get some real exposure. By far, I am not trying to persuade you not to enter EMS rather I have seen hundreds or more with great intentions and ideas, only to be disappointed, this after spending time and money doing so.
> 
> EMS is NOTHING alike on television, and saving lives is only a perceptive one has. Most of the time it is filled with boredom and occasionally sure terror!
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comments, If its not for me, I will know during clinicals for basic I am sure.  Also in this state 5 life threatening ambulance rides are required for basic.  I have already talked to several medics and they all enjoy their job.  I guess you don't know for sure until you actually do it.  Maybe basic is just for me and part time on weekends, only time will tell.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 28, 2008)

to answer the question about anxiety medication. no it will not affect you in getting into school or getting on a job. they wont ask usually and if they do tell them the truth, they will usually follow up with "how bad is your anxiety" in which case be truthful and tell them that as long as you take your meds that anxiety is not an issue. Theere only concern may be that you may have an attack while helping a patient and then your partner is then on his or her own.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> to answer the question about anxiety medication. no it will not affect you in getting into school or getting on a job. they wont ask usually and if they do tell them the truth, they will usually follow up with "how bad is your anxiety" in which case be truthful and tell them that as long as you take your meds that anxiety is not an issue. Theere only concern may be that you may have an attack while helping a patient and then your partner is then on his or her own.



My current job is pretty stressful and I have no attacks, I have been on the meds for almost 2 years now and no attacks.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

How often does a scene affect you afterwards?  Do you start out school knowing you will see some rough things?  Then after you see enough them on the job you slowly get used to it?  I guess if varies from person to person.

I found this Brady Trauma gallery, I know its not the same as the real thing.  I wonder if I will see any of this in clincals, or if this type of thing is scene rarely in smaller cities.

Here is the link, its gruesome galleries.

http://www.prenhall.com/trauma/


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> How often does a scene affect you afterwards?  Do you start out school knowing you will see some rough things?  Then after you see enough them on the job you slowly get used to it?  I guess if varies from person to person.
> 
> I found this Brady Trauma gallery, I know its not the same as the real thing.  I wonder if I will see any of this in clincals, or if this type of thing is scene rarely in smaller cities.
> 
> ...



How often does a scene affect you afterwards?

Me? It doesn't. Everyone is different though.

Do you start out school knowing you will see some rough things?

Yes, I was very prepared.

Then after you see enough them on the job you slowly get used to it?

Yes, you get used to bad scenes, despite the fact that all are different in some way.



I have always worked in very urban cities, and I've never seen an abdominal evisceration. Especially not one that bad. Despite what you may initially think, you're likely to come across those types of injuries as a Basic more often in a rural setting. Mangled bodies in general are relatively rare, even in the city.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hastings said:


> How often does a scene affect you afterwards?
> 
> Me? It doesn't. Everyone is different though.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your answers, I am just trying to get somewhat prepared.  The photos that bothered me the most were the neglect and abuse photos, the SIDS photos, and the child electrical injury pictures.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Thanks for your answers, I am just trying to get somewhat prepared.  The photos that bothered me the most were the neglect and abuse photos, the SIDS photos, and the child electrical injury pictures.



Yeah, children will get to you.

Thankfully, as a basic, you probably wont know about abuse until you hear from the hospital a day or two later. It's been that way for both of my shaken babies.

Typically, you'll be too caught up in doing your skills/job to really worry about things. And in most cases, tragedy will be just a passing fact, but yeah, the kids will get to you.

Again though, everyone deals with it differently.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hastings said:


> Yeah, children will get to you.
> 
> Thankfully, as a basic, you probably wont know about abuse until you hear from the hospital a day or two later. It's been that way for both of my shaken babies.
> 
> ...



Is it best to try to get on with a ambulance service thats in the firehouse.  Or at least a service that has a area for you to relax, a kitchen, shower, bed, tv etc.  How does a basic day go for you, during down time?


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Is it best to try to get on with a ambulance service thats in the firehouse.  Or at least a service that has a area for you to relax, a kitchen, shower, bed, tv etc.  How does a basic day go for you, during down time?



I'm with a private service that sits point all day and is only in base at beginning of shift, for lunch, and at the end of shift. 

Bases are always nice to have, but being out in the town can also be fun. I don't suggest going into a fire service just to have a base.

I get to work, let dispatch know I'm there, hang out in dispatch for a bit and talk, grab radio and gear, head out to garage and check rig, wait for my partner, leave base. Dispatch tells us where to sit point, we go there. We're almost always sent to a gas station, so we grab breakfast and a newspaper there, then get in the rig, read the newspaper, and then catch some sleep. If another ambulance in the city gets a call, we have to move to a new point. During the afternoon, I sleep more. Often we find stores near our point and hang out, buy snacks, shop. Sometimes hang out in the arcade, or just hang out in some parking lot/park/beach and sit outside enjoying the day. Sometimes we bring a laptop and movies, books, music... And at about an hour to the end of shift, we go fuel up, come back to base, stock the rig, wash it, and then hang out with dispatch until the end of shift.

Basically, between calls and switching posts, we're just doing whatever we want to do. And I love being out in the community a lot more than I would sitting in a fire station watching TV. But that's just me.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hastings said:


> I'm with a private service that sits point all day and is only in base at beginning of shift, for lunch, and at the end of shift.
> 
> Bases are always nice to have, but being out in the town can also be fun. I don't suggest going into a fire service just to have a base.
> 
> ...



Are you a EMT-B or EMT-P?  Also when you got hired on, were you just expected to handle calls with your partner?  Was there a OJT portion at all or do they consider you being certified and done with clinicals enough.  Thanks so much for you answers.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

You have a lot of good questions. Ones I actually wondered about when I started too.

I'm a Paramedic. The way we do things down here is that there is a period of time after you're hired (typically 3 weeks) where you are a third rider with a paramedic and an EMT. During that period, they teach you everything you need to know. And they will NOT put you out alone with a partner until they feel you are competent and confident. After that period is over, you are riding with a paramedic partner, and learning from them. They will ease you into the point where you feel comfortable being alone with a patient in the back during basic calls (EMT-Basics here handle Basic calls) while the paramedic drives, and comfortable driving when the paramedic is in the back during an advanced call. 

So, to sum it up, no one is going to throw you into a situation where you feel uncomfortable. There is always plenty of on the job training and they will make sure you're comfortable being alone before they have you leading patient care.

Every place is different.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hastings said:


> You have a lot of good questions. Ones I actually wondered about when I started too.
> 
> I'm a Paramedic. The way we do things down here is that there is a period of time after you're hired (typically 3 weeks) where you are a third rider with a paramedic and an EMT. During that period, they teach you everything you need to know. And they will NOT put you out alone with a partner until they feel you are competent and confident. After that period is over, you are riding with a paramedic partner, and learning from them. They will ease you into the point where you feel comfortable being alone with a patient in the back during basic calls (EMT-Basics here handle Basic calls) while the paramedic drives, and comfortable driving when the paramedic is in the back during an advanced call.
> 
> ...



So being a medic on a basic call, do you help with patient assessment or just supervise.  I want to go on to medic school after basic, if I can handle doing that and continue my full-time job.  Can a basic give any medication without instruction?  Do medics have to tell basics to do this/that on advanced calls to assist?  If i work in a rural area where only BLS is available, and someone needs intubated, is it just tough luck since you are basic and can't intubate?  That doesn't make since though, knowing a patient could live if intubated.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

> So being a medic on a basic call, do you help with patient assessment or just supervise. I want to go on to medic school after basic, if I can handle doing that and continue my full-time job. Can a basic give any medication without instruction? Do medics have to tell basics to do this/that on advanced calls to assist? If i work in a rural area where only BLS is available, and someone needs intubated, is it just tough luck since you are basic and can't intubate? That doesn't make since though, knowing a patient could live if intubated.



Here, both the medic and the basic participate in the initial assessment regardless of whether the situation is considered basic or ALS. Basic/ALS just comes into play when determining who drives and who sits in back/does treatment/report.

A basic can assist some medications that a patient may have prescribed to them, but a Basic can not give medications in the paramedic sense. 

On advanced calls, the paramedic is in charge, and does give orders to the others on scene. It's a good relationship medics have with basics here though, and most good basics know what to do already and don't need to be asked. Here, it typically consists of prepping an IV drip set/saline lock or setting up an albuteral neb in the back of the ambulance before leaving the scene.

Unless your area allows for basics to intubate, the national standard is that basics can NOT intubate under any circumstances. Intubation is considered an advanced procedure and is typically restricted to paramedics, due to the very serious complications that can occur. For a Basic, there are good alternatives to an ET tube, such as a Combitube, or whatever kids are using these days (lol).


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

So basics can do combitube, why intubate if you can use combitube?  Is it because intubating helps with airway obstructions?  Also why did you decide to become a medic, was it because of pay? or you just wanted to have more education?


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> So basics can do combitube, why intubate if you can use combitube?  Is it because intubating helps with airway obstructions?  Also why did you decide to become a medic, was it because of pay? or you just wanted to have more education?



Lol, no one decides to be in EMS for money. Unless you're referring to why I upgraded from Basic to Paramedic. And the answer to that is because I never wanted to be a Basic. I went right from Basic to Medic.

Intubating is much better than a Combitube. However, what I'm saying is that a Combitube is enough for a Basic to secure the airway and keep the patient alive long enough to get them to a hospital or paramedic that can intubate.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hastings said:


> Lol, no one decides to be in EMS for money. Unless you're referring to why I upgraded from Basic to Paramedic. And the answer to that is because I never wanted to be a Basic. I went right from Basic to Medic.
> 
> Intubating is much better than a Combitube. However, what I'm saying is that a Combitube is enough for a Basic to secure the airway and keep the patient alive long enough to get them to a hospital or paramedic that can intubate.



I want to go from basic to paramedic as well.  I want to get your opinion on this paramedic program.  The first semester shows 21 hours, that seems alot considering that 12 hours is full time.  It does say a minimum of three semesters is required, maybe I can stretch it out.  How long did your paramedic program last?  

http://www.holmes.cc.ms.us/Departments/students_tech_dept_emt_paramedic.aspx


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> I want to go from basic to paramedic as well.  I want to get your opinion on this paramedic program.  The first semester shows 21 hours, that seems alot considering that 12 hours is full time.  It does say a minimum of three semesters is required, maybe I can stretch it out.  How long did your paramedic program last?
> 
> http://www.holmes.cc.ms.us/Departments/students_tech_dept_emt_paramedic.aspx



September of one year to July of the next, including 240 hours of internship. 15 hours of class every week, plus approx. 130 clinical and ride-along shifts at 4 and 12 hours each, for a total of approx. 500 hours field/hospital experience.

LCC breaks it down this way.

First Semester:
Med/Trauma I
Cardiology I
Pharmacology I
Skills I
Clinicals

Second Semester
Med/Trauma II
Cardiology II
Pharmacology II
Skills II
Clinicals 

Summer
Internship


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 28, 2008)

I hope I can somehow do clinicals at night since I work 7a-4p, seeing as the paramedics course is a night course, hopefully so are clinicals.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> I hope I can somehow do clinicals at night since I work 7a-4p, seeing as the paramedics course is a night course, hopefully so are clinicals.



Paramedic school is typically a full time job. That's why not everyone can make it. It may require you to sacrifice your job and/or your social life.


----------



## Anu (Jun 29, 2008)

_Now, the bad news. EMS is a very, very contagious bug. Once it has bit you, it is very hard to remove the symptoms of it. I have known several that have quit their 6 figure salaried job, became divorced, moved across the nation or world all over this thing called EMS. So do not be surprised if it does bite you. I have forewarned you....

Good luck! 

R/r911[/QUOTE]_


Oh man!  So true..

Deep down, perhaps we all want to be supermen.  We are our own worst enemies, and all too human at that.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hastings said:


> Paramedic school is typically a full time job. That's why not everyone can make it. It may require you to sacrifice your job and/or your social life.



Well I am married and my wife supports me and I don't have kids.  Were you able to take your A&P I&II classes at night?


----------



## skyemt (Jun 29, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> So basics can do combitube, why intubate if you can use combitube?  Is it because intubating helps with airway obstructions?  Also why did you decide to become a medic, was it because of pay? or you just wanted to have more education?



for one thing, Medications can be given down an ET tube, not a combitube.

it is not a preferred way of doing things, and the increasing use of the EZIO will make this a less preferred method, same with EJ.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hastings said:


> September of one year to July of the next, including 240 hours of internship. 15 hours of class every week, plus approx. 130 clinical and ride-along shifts at 4 and 12 hours each, for a total of approx. 500 hours field/hospital experience.
> 
> LCC breaks it down this way.
> 
> ...



Were you able to take A&P I and II at night.  Guess I need to ask my college, but since most of the curriculum is at night, doesn't make since to have A&P during the day.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 29, 2008)

A&P was a prerequisite that we needed to have done before we even applied for medic school.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 29, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Were you able to take A&P I and II at night.  Guess I need to ask my college, but since most of the curriculum is at night, doesn't make since to have A&P during the day.



A&P is a pre-requisite to paramedic school.  It is also an general education class.  As a general education class it is actually MORE likely to be available at night.  A lot of these questions really need to be asked of your college.  Or at least someone who went to the medic program at your college.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes I am going to ask them next week.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 29, 2008)

Found a A&P w/lab class on Monday's only from 4-8pm, I am going to register for it tomorrow.  My EMT class is on Tuesday's and Thursday's from 6:00 to 8:50pm.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 29, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Found a A&P w/lab class on Monday's only from 4-8pm, I am going to register for it tomorrow. My EMT class is on Tuesday's and Thursday's from 6:00 to 8:50pm.


 Sometimes A&P during medic school is great but some time the A&P will get beyond the medic curriculum and sometimes its the other way around. so sometimes you will understand everything that your learning in medic class on a more complex level and other times you will have to wait a week or a month to figure it all out. The school that i went to did A&P on Tuesdays and Thursdays and did class Mondays Wednesdays and Fridays.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 29, 2008)

I will have to wait until Fall 2009 to register for the paramedic classes.  They enroll once a year in the fall.  Maybe the time away from school and part-time on the job, will either help me re-inforce that this is something I really want to do or not.  I have already completed all the general education classes required expect A&P I&II.  Found out I can do my clinicals and field work anytime for the medic program. Again thanks for everyones suggestions/opinions.

Mikey, did you classes only last a couple of months?  6 hours a week doesn't seem like much time, seems like thats only around 96 hours curriculum time.

Can anyone chime in who does this part time?  If so what days/hours do you work?


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yay! I am officially registered for A&P I w/ lab and EMT Basic.  First day of class is August 14th.  I am looking forward to it.B)


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 10, 2008)

First day of class is this Thursday.  Going to pick up books tomorrow.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 8, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Yay! I am officially registered for A&P I w/ lab and EMT Basic.  First day of class is August 14th.  I am looking forward to it.B)



Well I made a 79% on the final in A&P I and came out of the class with a 80% average so yay.  I still have my EMT-Basic final tomorrow and skills check of Thursday, then the registry.  I will be taking A&P II next semester.

I am kind of using this as my journal.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 10, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Thanks for your answers, I am just trying to get somewhat prepared.  The photos that bothered me the most were the neglect and abuse photos, the SIDS photos, and the child electrical injury pictures.



The photos bother you because you are looking at them as a spectator. On a scene, you have a job to do. Having a reason to be there, tasks to accomplish, a pt's needs both physical and emotional to consider, and often having a very tight time line on what needs to be done over-rides the OMG voice in your brain.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 10, 2008)

Made a 80% on my EMT-Basic final.  I could have done better I think.  I missed some questions on infants and pediatrics.  I think one of the questions was, which is not a sign of infant shock.  I put pulse over 160bpm, but that was wrong since the pulse ranges from 100-160, I knew it was over 100 but I thought maybe closer to 140, but 160 seemed to much.

Also there was one about where to palpate a pulse, but I don't remember it saying if it was a pt who was responsive or not.  On responsive patients over one year were are taught to check it at the radial, un-responsive check at carotid.

Any how tomorrow is skills check off day.  The end of the road is in sight, or is it just the beginning?


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I passed practicals and have paid the NREMT fee.  It says wait 1-2 days before I can schedule a test date/time.  Hoping to do it before Christmas.


----------

